# Subscription advice



## Slates71 (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi,

Looking for people's opinion on coffee subscriptions and whose the best to recommend. I've recently had coffee from Rave and HasBean and loved them both. Quite often delivery can be expensive hence the subscription thoughts. HasBean do a monthly direct debit over 12 months for £6.50 per month including delivery. This sounds very tempting. What so people think of HasBean subscription? You never know what your getting so could be a gamble? Anyone else worth considering? I'm down to my last bag so need to get some ordered lol

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

HasBean are great









I like Square Mile too.


----------



## Slates71 (Jul 9, 2017)

MildredM said:


> HasBean are great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for replying ..... Have you used their subscription service? Just concerned since I'm not selecting a coffee I might get 'average'...or am I doing Hasbean a disservice?


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

I have a Talor & Jorgen subscription and their beans are always spot on, if you enjoy the lighter roasts that is.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Crankhouse all the way. 2 x 250g per month. Never had a bad coffee.


----------



## Zannabites (Sep 19, 2017)

We have just joined Dog and Hat, we got 2 bags from different roasters. Have not tried them both yet, one was European, fairly new service.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Slates71 said:


> Thank you for replying ..... Have you used their subscription service? Just concerned since I'm not selecting a coffee I might get 'average'...or am I doing Hasbean a disservice?


I would say you get above average with either, in my opinion. They want you to keep that sub going, not drive you away! I don't have a sub with HB at present, just SM.


----------



## Mark9343 (Jun 7, 2017)

I have a weekly Hasbean subscription and it is fantastic. I don't get the impression that they send you stuff they're trying to get rid of, in fact quite the opposite. I'm paying effectively less than £5 a week but most of the coffees I receive are on their website at much greater cost than that.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

I took out an Atkinsons Black Friday offer (£48 for the year, 1 bag a month) & it has been fantastic! You'll always get the odd bag that isn't necessarily to your taste, however, it opens your eyes to different countries/beans that you might not ordinarily try. For £4 a month, delivered, this has been my "buy of the year" without doubt. Fingers crossed for another Black Friday deal!


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

I've had a hasbean subscription for 3 or 4 years. It's only about 1 in 10 I'm not massively keen on but then I'll try it in different drinks until I find something it suits.


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

interesting thread







what does sub give you that individual buys don't? cheaper price? anything else?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Beanedict said:


> interesting thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For me it's the not knowing what we will get, and finding I like something I didn't know I liked


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Beanedict said:


> interesting thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Free delivery, I think, with most. My Atkinsons sub worked out at £4 a bag delivered!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Beanedict said:


> interesting thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most will offer some form of discount on normal bag and postage bought as a one off versus say six months sub.


----------



## Mark9343 (Jun 7, 2017)

Beanedict said:


> interesting thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For me, with a weekly Hasbean sub, it's getting something new that I haven't selected myself - so I get to try lots of different coffees rather than what I think I am going to like. I use up more than one bag of coffee a week anyway so in parallel I buy coffees that I think I will like too. I find that the majority of coffees in the subscription I like anyway, plus the subscription does work out much cheaper so if I don't like the occasional one it doesn't really matter...


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Might be worth hanging on until Black Friday too. I've got my fingers crossed for another great deal!


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

filthynines said:


> Crankhouse all the way. 2 x 250g per month. Never had a bad coffee.


Crankhouse for me too. Consistently good.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Just signed up to a new one from Dog & Hat. Coffees from a variety of roasters (some I know, some I don't) is what appealed to me and some great introductory offers.


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

MildredM said:


> For me it's the not knowing what we will get, and finding I like something I didn't know I liked


Ah, the element of surprise







I totally agree, @MildredM, @Mark9343


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just had a look at Dog and Hat, which I'd not heard of. They look attractive, not least because they're UK-based and they offer a mix of espresso and filter roasts unlike some other similar subscription services. I also see they do a deal for forum members, along with other deals. The possibility of trying a variety of roasters is a definite plus for me.


----------



## Ghostrider (Jul 3, 2008)

We've had various HB subscriptions for as long as I can remember, monthly up front and debit, IMM and #SSSSS at different times. My Dad has the monthly debit subscription. I've never had a bad coffee yet, though of course some are more to my taste than others. I enjoy the variety and trying new things. Im fairly sure that Steve introduced the sub model to the UK market.

We have also had Rave subscriptions and BB. Of them all, and they have all been good, I've enjoyed HB the most and found them most consistent and varied of the subs that provide different coffees each bag. The other option is to choose a sub that repeats a coffee that you like, or a region you enjoy. Our BB sub repeated a blend as did one of the Rave subs.

Then there are the roasters that generally stock one or two regions or areas so you can be fairly sure that you will not get something too far from your taste. We are loving the LSOL sub here on the forums.

I think subs are a great idea and am yet to regret trying one.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

OK I have taken crankhouse out 6 month but the price went up 3 pound from last week to this week, this is not good,haha I keep spending stop me someone!


----------



## bitterbuffalo (Oct 24, 2017)

What do people see as the advantage of subscription over, say, buying four bags in one go from a supplier?


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Regularity with minimal ongoing effort outlay.


----------

